# Suche uraltes Spiel (mit Panzern)



## Dustin91 (1. Dezember 2009)

*Suche uraltes Spiel für Gameboy*

EDIT:

Neue Suche:
Es gibt so ein Spiel für den allerersten Gameboy, indem man einen Ball o.ä. spielt, und man Balken, die auf einem Spielfeld verteilt sind, so verschieben muss, dass ein Durchgang zum Ausgang entsteht.
Man musste quasi z.b. unter einen Balken laufen, ihn dann hochschieben und so eventuell einen Gang freilegen.
Ich weiß nur noch, dass das Spiel so funktionierte, und auf der Spielkassette das Vieh (ballförmig und orange(?)) abgebildet war.
Wie heißt dieses Spiel?


----------



## boerigard (1. Dezember 2009)

Lasertank?
Lasertank - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Wenn ja, dann würde ich mir auch noch Chip's Challenge anschauen (früher gerne gespielt).
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chip's_Challenge


----------



## Dustin91 (1. Dezember 2009)

......


----------



## Dustin91 (29. November 2010)

Push.


----------



## Papzt (30. November 2010)

Eventuell ...
Marble Madness
Dig Dug
Q*bert


----------



## Vaykir (30. November 2010)

Du meinst Kwirk!
der ball is ne tomate 

=>
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kwirk

PS: leichenschänder
PPS: und wenn du glück hast, hab ich das hier sogar noch liegen


----------



## Dustin91 (30. November 2010)

Ja, das ist es, vielen Dank.
Ist doch egal, ist ja meine Leiche^^


----------



## Dustin91 (25. Dezember 2013)

4hoef- Blog: Laser Combat

Das war das ursprünglich gesuchte Spiel 
Ich habe heute meine zweite Bescherung, weil ich es endlich gefunden habe


----------

